# Snow storm in the East....WE WILL STARVE...



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I saw on the news last night, some dude highly recommended those in the path of the major snow storm should have at least one week of food in the home. Then all the lines at the supermarkets with people in panic. My thoughts are if you don't already have at least one weeks worth of food in your home you are an idiot.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like everything was looted.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I saw that, too. That's the first time I've heard "a week" mentioned officially. Homeland has always said 3 days.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Preparedness only registers if it's on Biggest Loser or the Kardasians. At least it seems so for the masses.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

after seeing Walmart was out of bread and most milk I thought this would be funny


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Everyone stay safe and warm this weekend!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

They get a dusting here in VA and they close schools for at least two days. the forecast for our area is 12 - 18 inches. last time we had it like this it was in 96 and things got shut down for over a week.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The news said we will get 1" to 3 "snow and 1/4 " ice , so far they are right . It's freezing rain now , was snowing off and on ,, It's back to snow ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Armed Iowa said:


> I saw on the news last night, some dude highly recommended those in the path of the major snow storm should have at least one week of food in the home. Then all the lines at the supermarkets with people in panic. My thoughts are if you don't already have at least one weeks worth of food in your home you are an idiot.


With that definition there is ALOT of idiots out there. This is the same thing over and over again.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

DC mayor wants the National Guard called out.already!.sorry Bowser,your boyfriend Oblama is on the lam!.Good luck with that.

Seriously though,I do hope everyone stays safe and just stay home and sit it out.call the boss,"I'm not coming to work today"...any employer that gives a s**t will tell them to stay home anyway.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> They get a dusting here in VA and they close schools for at least two days. the forecast for our area is 12 - 18 inches. last time we had it like this it was in 96 and things got shut down for over a week.


I remember that...nasty ice storm at Christmas.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Those of us that live up north are laughing our @sses off at the silly city folks in panic over a little snow. Geez, It's Friday afternoon and it will all begone by Monday. Can't wait to see what happens when something real nasty happens.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They're going out there minds here in PA. The 'official' on the radio urged everyone to be prepared to "survive" for up to three days without outside assistance. WTF? Our forecast is for 1-3 inches of snow.

I think it has more to do with the fact that the state has declared an emergency, and they see those federal funds being dangled out there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's a winter wonderland in Middle TN. We pretty much dodged a bullet South of Nashville. They are getting clobbered!


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

3 feet of snow is a lot of snow. Then the winds pick up and get those real big drifts. Not funny if you run out of food. Keep at least a 6 months supply on hand. Roy


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Best thing about reports of an approaching snow storm is .....

The range tends to be empty !!!!


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

*A friend posted...*

_"It's so peaceful sitting here watching the snow come down. It's almost impossible not to gaze on the beauty and wonder.....

Which one of my neighbors will I eat first after I run out of cat jerky?"_

*I have some strange friends !!*


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Even down here it getting cold! Lower 30's at night and freeze warnings for the north shore. Us southern boys ain't use to cold!


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Schools in N. Ga were canceled today and nothing has happened yet. We saw some flurries a few minutes ago, but it is 34 out. After the storm in 2013 that left students stranded at schools and on buses no one wants to take the chance of it happening again. We are not used to the cold. I ran by Target today to pick up a few things and the masses were out getting bread and milk. I kind of laughed to myself knowing I was shopping just to get out of the house to find a deal or two and did not really need to be there.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Those of us that live up north are laughing our @sses off at the silly city folks in panic over a little snow. Geez, It's Friday afternoon and it will all begone by Monday. Can't wait to see what happens when something real nasty happens.


Yup! Lol


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

You would head to th ski hills if you knew it was good for you!


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I've lived through six to eight feet of snow drifting to 15' tall in Illinois multiple times. People just need to keep dry firewood, food & water and stay home if needed. Stop the panic and enjoy!

1895gunner


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone who lives in the north, and does not realize that is can snow there, and who does not have some supplies on hand--- should starve.
They are stupid!

Is this the first year that is will snow ?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

1895gunner said:


> I've lived through six to eight feet of snow drifting to 15' tall in Illinois multiple times. People just need to keep dry firewood, food & water and stay home if needed. Stop the panic and enjoy!
> 
> 1895gunner


THE problem, gunner, . . . most of these folks begin having panic attacks if they cannot get to the mall, . . . Walmart, . . . or at least the grocery store.

Make them stay home for 72 hours, . . . no internet, . . . no TV, . . . no radio, . . . have to deal with their own family by themselves, . . . they'd go stark raving bloodshed mad.

Granted, . . . I gotta walk around outside every now and then to clear the cobwebs, . . . but these folks are a whole 'nuther breed.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

It's pretty nasty here in NC. I'm going to spend the weekend building a bread and milk powered generator.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

GrumpyBiker said:


>


This picture made me chuckle. Its my reaction sometimes when we get a bad snow storm here in Michigan. Then I gotta tell the wife we need to call the snow plow guy.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Our VVA group has a funeral tomorrow, . . . USMC combat vet from 'Nam, . . . 

Glad the snow missed us, . . . but we would have gone anyway. Supposed to be a high of 27, . . . could be a lot worse.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ahh your not going to starve freeze maybe but not starve millions of truckers are all heading your way as we speak.
my good friend just got re routed to and is hauling a full 53 footer of cambels soup


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

The traffic was insane today, people act like they'll be trapped in their homes for 3 weeks. But the part i really don't get was the line of cars at the gas station...Huh?? If you think you'll be trapped in your house why the hell do you need your car to be full of gas?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Out of this maybe a few will catch a clue and be better prepared the next time, though the majority will get through the storm by the skin of their teeth and not learn a thing from the experience.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Out of this maybe a few will catch a clue and be better prepared the next time, though the majority will get through the storm by the skin of their teeth and not learn a thing from the experience.


Na.. Remember you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> The traffic was insane today, people act like they'll be trapped in their homes for 3 weeks. But the part i really don't get was the line of cars at the gas station...Huh?? If you think you'll be trapped in your house why the hell do you need your car to be full of gas?


actually not a bad idea - thinking ahead for once in their lives .... gas stations sometimes have a hard time getting in gear post winter blizzard - snowplowing by over extended contractors .... having that tank of gas gets them to work for a day or two ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My Brother lives in northern Virginia while stationed at the Pentagon and he said that the local stores are out of food and gas. Panic buying fools.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

When people "lose it" over a snowstorm coming in, it makes me think that the country has gone insane, and cannot judge real danger anymore.
The snow comes, the snow leaves and we are fine, I have seen this story before.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I didn't bother to go to the store, food and heat ready to go although I made sure the batteries were fully charged before the solar panels got snow on them. Yawn.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Armed Iowa said:


> I saw on the news last night, some dude highly recommended those in the path of the major snow storm should have at least one week of food in the home. Then all the lines at the supermarkets with people in panic. My thoughts are if you don't already have at least one weeks worth of food in your home you are an idiot.


Good point. Also rough to be without electric..especially when the weather is below zero. We are all electric around here..but do have a small fireplace which could be a lifesaver for those with wood. Prayers said for those folks affected.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

every one of these storms I have been through the first things out of the store I eggs, milk, bread.
really what are they going to do eat a crap load of French toast?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Last night my work wife and I were walking from one hangar to the next when I started running in circles doing the pee-pee dance yelling, "The end is here! The end is heeeere!"

When she looked at me as if I had lost my little mind, I pointed at one of the lights, where you could see snow flurries. 

The woman who is originally from Indiana looked up at the flurries, then looked back at me with disgust and continued walking.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wisconsin is changing , we have been losing our farm tradition fast. However many that live out side the cities still keep what they need on hand. Not all gone but fading.
Just 1 generation back. Most knew how to raise and butcher chickens. And had no problem doing it. Most could cut up a pig or cow .
Manual labor was not a Mexican president.
For the first time not one member of our entire family makes their full time living off the farm.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Denton said:


> Last night my work wife and I were walking from one hangar to the next when I started running in circles doing the pee-pee dance yelling, "The end is here! The end is heeeere!"
> 
> When she looked at me as if I had lost my little mind, I pointed at one of the lights, where you could see snow flurries.
> 
> The woman who is originally from Indiana looked up at the flurries, then looked back at me with disgust and continued walking.


You sound like a lady killer lol


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Dont forget KY and condoms


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I lived through the Blizzard of 2016!!!

I was in Palm Springs all week. hehe


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> every one of these storms I have been through the first things out of the store I eggs, milk, bread.
> really what are they going to do eat a crap load of French toast?


My thoughts are that they are just looking to get just enough extra food to get them through the storm. When they all get that idea at once they'll strip the store shelves bare. Which is what we've seen happen and by all appearances is a consistent response of those who are not prepared.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Death toll from this storm is now 48.


----------

